# internet helping demise of endangered species



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

just thought id post about this article, it was a pretty interesting read.

Demise of coral, salamander show impact of Web - Yahoo! News


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Adam. I had considered buying a group of Kaiser Newts (they are beautiful), but decided I didn't want to add to the confusion over such an endangered species. Unfortunately, it is very easy to pass-off wild-collected animals as "captive born" (as we are seeing with some of the frogs in our hobby).

Take care, Richard.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Luristan Newt receives full CITES protection - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

So are even C.b. offspring illigal now?


----------

